# Ghrp-6



## dukeface13 (Feb 27, 2013)

So i have heard stories of appetite increase when using GHRP-6. I was wondering what the recommended dose for this effect to take place is and also what are people's personal favorite things to research along side of it? Thanks all help is appreciated.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 27, 2013)

200- 300 mcgs 3 x per day paired with a ghrh like mod grf at 100-200mcgs.  Another option on the ghrh would be cjc with dac...lots of great feedback on that as well.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 27, 2013)

Ghrp 6 works miracles for hunger. I always have some on hand in case my hunger dives out. Every 3 or 4 weeks I just can't eat for a week. I usually listen to my body and give my stomach a break for a week. But if it doesn't come back after that week i use 300mcg twice a day. Breakfast and midday. For me the resulting hunger is much more significant than with EQ.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ghrp6 makes me starving!! What pit  and Jim said


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 28, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> 200- 300 mcgs 3 x per day paired with a ghrh like mod grf at 100-200mcgs.  Another option on the ghrh would be cjc with dac...lots of great feedback on that as well.



I am running the above at ghrp-6 at 200mcgs 3x and cjc no dac at 150 mcgs 3x daily.   Hunger is crazy stupid!   Very pleased with the results so far


----------



## dukeface13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome thanks for all the help so far guys. I actually have digestive issues that cause my hunger levels to be low and for me to get full quickly and stay that way for longer than the average person. So GHRP-6 is really interesting to me and i really appreciate the advice on it I am trying to learn everything i can about it. Also i see pitt says stack cjc with dac and jack says with no dac, I have read mixed reviews on which ppl prefer. What are ppl's first hand knowledge on which one they personally prefer with or without dac? And if one causes any more hunger than the other lmao I will take all the extra help i can get to be able to eat more.


----------



## dukeface13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Btw i understand the difference in there half lives etc but just wondering what ppl's personal experience's were with them. Thanks again.


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 1, 2013)

ghrp-6 make you hungry but ghrp-2 do not have that side effect


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 1, 2013)

dukeface13 said:


> Awesome thanks for all the help so far guys. I actually have digestive issues that cause my hunger levels to be low and for me to get full quickly and stay that way for longer than the average person. So GHRP-6 is really interesting to me and i really appreciate the advice on it I am trying to learn everything i can about it. Also i see pitt says stack cjc with dac and jack says with no dac, I have read mixed reviews on which ppl prefer. What are ppl's first hand knowledge on which one they personally prefer with or without dac? And if one causes any more hunger than the other lmao I will take all the extra help i can get to be able to eat more.



I by no means was telling you to run it with cjc no dac, thats just what I am doing...

Whatever Pitt says, do that!!!!


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 1, 2013)

*it is good to run both. they work good together. that is why our chemist made the AMINO GF-2 **a Blend of GHRP-6 & CJC-1295 (w/o DAC)Contents of GF-2 peptide in each vial:
GHRP-6 1.3 mg
CJC-1295 1.2 mg (w/o DAC)​*


----------



## Fail (Mar 1, 2013)

Boss of Bosses said:


> ghrp-6 make you hungry but ghrp-2 do not have that side effect


rather GHRP potentially leads to hunger, ghrp-6 more intense than ghrp-2 (ipamorelin being the GHRP with hunger as non-factor)


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 2, 2013)

yes ipamorelin is from the same family


----------



## dukeface13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Jack_Hammer said:


> I by no means was telling you to run it with cjc no dac, thats just what I am doing...
> 
> Whatever Pitt says, do that!!!!



It's all good Jack i didnt mean that you where telling me to do something I am just asking for people's personal opinions on what they have experienced. Thanks everyone for the replies so far tho i like the idea if GHRP-6 increasing hunger and Pitt you mean 3 diff shots daily at 200-300 mcgs each meaning 600-900 mcgs being the overall daily total of GHRP-6 correct?
Anyone else ever have any experience with hunger increase with GHRP-6? Also does anyone personally have any experience or an opinion on IGF-1, and which do you prefer LR3 or DES? Thanks again guys


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 2, 2013)

correct 3 shots a day... everyone will vouch that ghrp-6 increases hunger!  I thought everyone was embelishing it, but its pretty crazy...


----------



## dukeface13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Im glad to hear that it increases hunger so much. I am very excited to look into this more. Will hunger effects be felt if used alone or is it necessary to have cjc with it to be worth it?


----------



## dukeface13 (Mar 5, 2013)

I decided to try out labpe's ghrp-6 this will be my first order through them but have heard nothing but great things so far. Hope i get hungry!!!!1
Labpe|buy Melanotan II|Melanotan II|Melanotan I|Buy U.S. Peptides Online, Sale For Research


----------

